# Fisher ez mount 6-9" set up for 03 tacoma



## jcald (Nov 20, 2004)

*Fisher minute mount 6-9" set up for 03 tacoma*

I'm selling a 2003 Tacoma xCab with fisher plow together or separately both the truck and plow are in excellent condition. Just so you know the plow is three years old. I had bought it for an older Tacoma that I had, then switch it over to my new Tacoma last year. 
I'm located in Westchester ,NY and will answer any questions you have.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

The dealer indicated to me that you couldn't put a Ld fisher on an xtra cab. Also, if you went from older, you must have had to change brackets and wire harness. True??


----------



## Chainlink (Oct 29, 2004)

How much for just the plow? pick up....where is Westchester?


----------



## jcald (Nov 20, 2004)

*Kramer*

Kramer, I only had to change the bracket the wirng for the truck is the same and I don't understand why the dealer told that you couldn't put an LD on an extra cab. This plow was installed by a dealer.


----------



## jcald (Nov 20, 2004)

Chainlink, I'm asking $2400 for the plow itis in great shape and has only 3 seasons of light use. I'm located in the white plains,Ny area.

[email protected]


----------



## jcald (Nov 20, 2004)

Its on Ebay Item number: 7936617956
You Can see Pictures of the plow and truck there as well.

:cool


----------



## jcald (Nov 20, 2004)

On this date 11-28-04 This Item has been Sold.


----------



## josolar (Feb 18, 2004)

how did the 1996 tacoma handle the LD plow?


----------



## jcald (Nov 20, 2004)

It handled it fine. It really is a great little plow truck.


----------

